# MexicanTax question



## gleeruss (Sep 3, 2012)

I am a residente permanente for four years. I have ss direct deposited to my Mexican checking acct. I own a home in Mexico. I file IRS return and FBAR every year. All my income is from US except small amount of interest from a mexican bank acct. Am I required to file a Mexican tax return on that interest? I get conflicting answers . Thanks for any advice and any recommendations of reputable Mexican accounting firm.


----------

